# Recommended European woods for natural slingshots?



## jepie (Jun 18, 2013)

hey guys,

i have a quick question about wood and naturals.

does someone know some nice natural wood over here?

i like darker wood but a nice grain is what i want.

and if not whats a nice wood i can get from the hardware store?

maybe a nice plywood or somthing.

greets,

jesper


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Jepie! Check out this page! hope it helps?http://www.bomengids.nl/uk/bosbomen.html

Fwv2


----------



## jepie (Jun 18, 2013)

hey fwv2,

thanks for the page I already got it in a message from an other member but nice to see so much help here!

greets,

jesper


----------



## sultanpuss (Mar 1, 2012)

Contact any boat manufacturers in your area for a good selection of free wood cut-offs.


----------



## jepie (Jun 18, 2013)

that sounds very good!

hope to find some good woods this way.

thanks for the idea!

greets,

jesper


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Most of those woods will be white or tan in colour. Walnut is probably the darkest natural fork you'll find growing. Perhaps persimmon. Apple and plum can be colourful.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

If you can find Dogwood, it has beauty grain. Almost any fruitwood works very well. One of my favorites is Olive.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

My favorite is hawthorn. Finished with BLO/BW it has a very nice color and grain.


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

Oak is nice. And not so hard to find, at least not in the northern parts.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Quercus suber

(cork oak)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jepie (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks a lot for all the suggestions!

you know what? the women who lives next to me has a LOT of hawthorn in her garden.

but she doesn't use her garden because she is very old.

tomorrow i am going to ask if i can cut a few forks and, maybe find some other good trees because we have pretty big gardens in our street (about 5000m²) and hers has become a forest over the past +/- 10-20 years.

i think i am a lucky boy with all this help on this nice forum and a very nice neighbor 

oh and i am waiting on my package from dankung which has some 18-42, 'special' rubber bands for slingshot, a blue latex flatband and

tapered tubing from 20-50 to 30-60, so i can shoot and experiment a bit with bands and so.

expect to see more of me  who who.

greets from a very exited boy,

jesper


----------

